# Newly Setup Biocube 14



## Peter Peng (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello, so I finally had a chance to visit J&L's aquatics and picked up some saltwater supplies. This isen't my first time doing SW, but definatly the time where I have invested the most. Ill be keeping this thread updated of progress as well as ask some questions to more expeirenced reefers out there. Thanks and enjoy the pictures!

So I picked up a Biocube 14 at J&L's a few days back. I think its the one that came with the upgraded lighting. (also picked up a stand)


Also got around 20LBS of this new "Real Reef Rock", both base and branching.


Here is the tank before I added anything to it, with the stand.


I took out half the bioballs and added a bag of chemipure elite. Not sure if I should take all the bioballs out. any advice anyone?


That is the tank after set up, still very cloudy because of the fine argonite sand I used.


After a day, (today), the water has cleared up and you can get a good view of the aquascape I did with the rock and branches.


My tank is near the windows, although the tempature is just right, it gets a bit of sunlight everyday for a while. Would this cause huge algae problems? because its not to late to find a solution now then be sorry later.


Also, I have 20LBS of cured liverock, 10LBS of livesand, and I dose the tank with at least 20ml of Seachem new tank Stabilizer. I also put in some brine shrimp for it to decomepose. Its been about 4 days since I set it up, and I plan on dosing it for 2 weeks. Am I ready to add my clean up crew after I dose the tank for a week? I haven't tested my water yet but I will do so later today. I have the API freshwater test kit, but after hours of browsing forums, I am sure that I can use it for saltwater.


Here is a good view of the aquascaping I did


Ill keep you guys updated with the tank when I get my cuc, fish and corals! Any advice is appreceiated and please awnser some of the questions I had if you can!
Thanks


----------



## Peter Peng (Aug 17, 2014)

So its only been 6 days since I set up this biocube and I got a red sea marine test kit. The water parameters show that the cycle is done but Im not sure how it can be so fast. I dose it with 10mL of seachem stability every day, Ive got 20lbs of live rock and this is what the tests showed me:

Ammonia : 0.2ppm yesterday, 0ppm this morning

Nitrite: 0ppm

Nitrate: 2ppm

I havent got any ammonia spikes and I will moniter the tank for a few more days before adding anything.
Im really quite surprised with the tests i took!
Any advice for this would be appreceiated


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

beautiful tank, those biocube kits are so nice, i know nothing about cycling a salt water tank..
but there's lots of knowledgeable marine tank owners on here im sure theyll chime in


----------



## Peter Peng (Aug 17, 2014)

nigerian prince said:


> beautiful tank, those biocube kits are so nice, i know nothing about cycling a salt water tank..
> but there's lots of knowledgeable marine tank owners on here im sure theyll chime in


Thanks! I agree, the biocube kits are nice!


----------



## cowchanplanted (Jun 16, 2014)

I am not a salty guys so correct me if I am wrong. But as far as I know cycling a salt tank is more for Turning rock and sand to live rock and sand. You have live rock and sand so cycle was already done just needed time to stabilize.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Yea. Defiantly leave it for a month or too before adding g anything. Salt is pricey and it's not worth the risk.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

You should be fine to add a fish


----------



## Peter Peng (Aug 17, 2014)

spit.fire said:


> You should be fine to add a fish


The next time im visiting J&L's is about in a week, so im probably ready by then


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

You should go they an algea bloom when you add fish poor or other stuff 

So yea u should be ready to add fish you don't need to wate a month lol


----------



## Peter Peng (Aug 17, 2014)

Ammonia: 0ppm, Nitrite: 0ppm Nitrate: 5ppm
Algae came and gone (thanks to the CUC)


Added a tiny candy cane frag which is doing good


updated #2 filter chamber :

|-----------| <- Floss
|********| <- Cheato
|-----------| <-Floss
|[0000000]| <- Chemipure Elite
|(o)(o)(o)(o)| <- Bioballs
|(o)(o)(o)(o)| <- Bioballs

Got a pair of high quality black ice clowns from Timbits! and a frag of GSP. Thanks for the clowns!



Need to get rid of black percula clown.
FS 20$ or trade for a frag or two.
If no one takes it by next sunday, it will be brought to Timbits.
Thanks!


----------

